# keine berechtigung mit root



## totoline (30. Mai 2004)

hallo!
ich bin linux-neuling und möchte mir mit redhat einen mailserver einrichten.
mein problem ist :
wenn ich versuche  /etc/postfix/main.cf  aufzurufen, kommt die meldung  keine berechtigung, obwohl ich als root eingeloggt bin. kennt jemand das problem und hat eine loesung parat

ps: auch bei   /etc/sudoers  habe ich angeblich keine berechtigung

danke im voraus

gruss

toto


----------



## obmib (30. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Sudoers kannst du nicht einfach so aufrufen. Du musst als root "visudo" eingeben dann kannst du es editieren.

Bei deinem anderen Problem weiß ich leider nicht bescheid. 

Gruß


----------



## GFX-Händchen (30. Mai 2004)

Wenn du als root angemeldet bist, dann schau doch mal welche Dateirechte du an der main.cf hast .  Zudem wie genau rufst du /etc/postfix/main.cf auf um es zu editieren/bearbeiten? Du benutzt dazu schon einen Editor?!


----------



## totoline (30. Mai 2004)

*dake euch...*

fuer die schnellen antworten...nun faellt es mir wie schuppen von den augen!


----------

